# want to update my nikon lens



## jaimin100 (Jun 22, 2014)

Hi friends,

I have used my kit lens18-55mm lot and fully satisfied with.
Now its time to update my lens :

I figured out some lens

1. Nikon 70-300(6.1k as on fk)
2.Nikon 50-200vr(7.5k)
3.tamron 70-300(8.6k)
4.sigma 70-300(8.2k)


This are bunch of lens which make me confuse. Why I not added vr/vc bcz who the hell needed vr @300mm with tripod and exposure less than/250 sec.


2nd lens I want to purchase will prime lens I gone this forum can some body tell me may I go with 50mm 1.8d or g ??

Bcz lots of price difference is there.

If u find other lens below 10-15k suggestion are accepted. 

- - - Updated - - -

Between my pics for 18-55mm are here
*www.flickr.com/photos/104922523@N04/


----------



## Hrishi (Jun 22, 2014)

I have the tamron 70-300mm di ld but that is made for alpha mount.
Its okay for the price , but the auto focus os extremely noisy. 
Also , the pictures captured beyond 200mm seems a little bit soft .


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2014)

first bro you are not updating a lens...you are adding or extending the range 
secondly 50mm 1.8D wont AF with your D5100 soo you have to get 50mm 1.8G only
next about one of these lenses ...I would say if you want to use it for birding then get Tammy 70-300 di ld ....for everything else Nikon 55-200vr (its sharper, silent, have vr, great bokeh)

for 15k there is no other choice ...Nikon 55-300 cost 19-20k


----------



## jaimin100 (Jun 22, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> first bro you are not updating a lens...you are adding or extending the range
> secondly 50mm 1.8D wont AF with your D5100 soo you have to get 50mm 1.8G only
> next about one of these lenses ...I would say if you want to use it for birding then get Tammy 70-300 di ld ....for everything else Nikon 55-200vr (its sharper, silent, have vr, great bokeh)
> 
> for 15k there is no other choice ...Nikon 55-300 cost 19-20k



That's true bro m adding not updating 

Then why they are selling50mm 1.8D m not getting it.still I will prefer without AF as it will make more practice to me on focusing manually rather then rely on motor (I will save almost3k for that only )

As u say Tammy but the picture quality @300mm will be crisp/good contrast/sharp enough 

Nikkor lens are awesome I know that. But how feet actually I cover with 200mm ??

- - - Updated - - -



Hrishi said:


> I have the tamron 70-300mm di ld but that is made for alpha mount.
> Its okay for the price , but the auto focus os extremely noisy.
> Also , the pictures captured beyond 200mm seems a little bit soft .


Thanks bro for your reply that's what I want to know then there is no meaning of purchasing 70-300mm if I can't get good picture @300mm

- - - Updated - - -

Between sujoy bro which remote u use ml3 or something else??


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 22, 2014)

look bhai its really difficult to shoot manual with pentamirror viewfinder which is bit dim with respect to pentaprism which have bright and bigger viewfinder...and you can just switch ur AF off when not required...other time you can use AF ...no one waits for you to set the focus perfectly when taking a portrait ...its better to use AF 

I said if you need to do birding then 300mm is bare minimum...any kind of 300mm but its afterall 300mm ....even my 150-500 is not good at 500mm but I can reach 500mm 
for all other reasons get 55-200vr ...its much better as a lens...you can shoot birds from close distance if you can...I have used it as a birding lens for some time...but its a bit compromise in that way
in terms of feet you can say an object 15 feet away will look as big as when you hold it in your hand ..no scientific test just gussing 

I have YN603N radio wireless trigger pair by which I can trigger cam as well flash wirelessly ....I also have a duplicate MC-DC2  which cost me 300 where MC-DC2 cost 1200

ML3 is RF remote but it needs to be in the view of camera like tv remote ...my triggers dont need any thing


----------



## jaimin100 (Jun 22, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> look bhai its really difficult to shoot manual with pentamirror viewfinder which is bit dim with respect to pentaprism which have bright and bigger viewfinder...and you can just switch ur AF off when not required...other time you can use AF ...no one waits for you to set the focus perfectly when taking a portrait ...its better to use AF
> 
> I said if you need to do birding then 300mm is bare minimum...any kind of 300mm but its afterall 300mm ....even my 150-500 is not good at 500mm but I can reach 500mm
> for all other reasons get 55-200vr ...its much better as a lens...you can shoot birds from close distance if you can...I have used it as a birding lens for some time...but its a bit compromise in that way
> ...



Thanks Dada for help I will first go with55-200mm on safe side then eventually on35/55mm 1.8g.

Not get your view on ml3 explain in some details
Send me that 300bucks remote link


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 23, 2014)

which would be better 50-300mm or 70-300mm?


----------



## jaimin100 (Jun 23, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> which would be better 50-300mm or 70-300mm?



Waiting for reply from NAC and sujoy


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 23, 2014)

zangetsu you have to be clear on which 70-300 you are talking

Nikon 70-300 6k
Tamron 70-300 di ld - 8k
Tamron VC USD  -25k
Nikon 70-300 VR - 27k

you should prefer from down to up 

- - - Updated - - -

Nikon 55-300VR falls after tamron 70-300 vc usd in preference


----------



## jaimin100 (Jun 23, 2014)

What about ml3?


----------



## nac (Jun 23, 2014)

Jaimin, I just have paper knowledge when it comes to DSLR/lens. So mostly I try not to make comments when you guys looking for DSLR buying suggestion.


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2014)

jamin Nikon ML3 is good but as I said it need a line of sight just like TV remote cause its a infra red trigger ....but if you are ok with triggering from front then its fine

if you want wired trigger then this is Nikon MC-DC2's copy Remote Switch FOR Nikon D90 D3000 D3100 D5000 D5100 D7000 Camera | eBay
good thing about this is you can fix it as button pressed and take as long exposure shot as you want...30mins, 1 hr...no need to stand there


----------



## Zangetsu (Jun 24, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> zangetsu you have to be clear on which 70-300 you are talking
> Nikon 70-300 6k
> Tamron 70-300 di ld - 8k
> Tamron VC USD  -25k
> ...



what is the difference/advantages in spending 25k (Tamron VC USD) rather than 8k (Tamron di LD) as both are 70-300mm ?


----------



## jaimin100 (Jun 24, 2014)

sujoyp said:


> jamin Nikon ML3 is good but as I said it need a line of sight just like TV remote cause its a infra red trigger ....but if you are ok with triggering from front then its fine
> 
> if you want wired trigger then this is Nikon MC-DC2's copy Remote Switch FOR Nikon D90 D3000 D3100 D5000 D5100 D7000 Camera | eBay
> good thing about this is you can fix it as button pressed and take as long exposure shot as you want...30mins, 1 hr...no need to stand there



Just ordered
 Buy Nikon FFW002AA ML-L3 Remote Control Online at Low Price in India | Nikon Camera Reviews & Ratings - Amazon.in


Will try and give u detail review on that


----------



## kaz (Jun 24, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> what is the difference/advantages in spending 25k (Tamron VC USD) rather than 8k (Tamron di LD) as both are 70-300mm ?



Image Stabilisation, Better Image Quality


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 24, 2014)

Zangetsu said:


> which would be better 50-300mm or 70-300mm?



it's all about the price you're willing to spend, 
30k then nikon 70 300 f/4.5 -5.6 VR
20k then Nikon 55 300 f/4.5 - 5.6 VR
10k Nikon 55 200 f/4.5 -5.6VR

let me tell you the one thing i've learnt about the lenses., its not about the focal length, but the f-stops it can deliver (aperture) at that focal length,that decides the price of that lens.also the element architecture and the image stabilization (VR) also count. 

  [MENTION=165721]jaimin100[/MENTION] nikon over tamron/sigma always in the same price range.and also prefer 35/ 1.8G over 50/ 1.8G @ 8k , as the effective focal length for our nikon D3100,5100 s about 55, which is quite good for street photography.waiting to get my hands on that one! 
congrats on your purchase., waiting for your review~!


----------



## jaimin100 (Jun 24, 2014)

axelzdly1 said:


> it's all about the price you're willing to spend,
> 30k then nikon 70 300 f/4.5 -5.6 VR
> 20k then Nikon 55 300 f/4.5 - 5.6 VR
> 10k Nikon 55 200 f/4.5 -5.6VR
> ...


U r right Nikon is not fool and people who are purchasing are also not. It's like u can goto 1 destination by scatter or by car there is difference always there. But there are lots of scatter there u have to select by test drive


----------



## axelzdly1 (Jun 24, 2014)

jaimin100 said:


> U r right Nikon is not fool and people who are purchasing are also not. It's like u can goto 1 destination by scatter or by car there is difference always there. But there are lots of scatter there u have to select by test drive



scooter! yea..test drive? do you have anyone that can lend you these lenses?


----------



## sujoyp (Jun 24, 2014)

ok I will go back some post where someone asked why spend 25k when 8k you get same focal length

Tamron VC USD is ultrasonic fast motor where other one have slow micro motor that is too noisy
VC is vibration compensation that will allow you to take viewable shots even at 1/80 at 300mm ....try without VC one at 1/80 and it will always get blurrerd
VC USD is also better made and people say its better then Nikon 70-300VR in sharpness

now whats great with nikon then ....Nikon 70-300VR is the cheapest pro lens you can say..a gem 
its much faster then 55-300 and sharp even at f5.6
it have manual override thats you can move the focus ring even at AF mode to fine tune the focus

but its really all about budget


----------



## jaimin100 (Jul 31, 2014)

thanks for clearing my doubt on VC, budget is ultimate!!

i will now take either nikon 50-200/tamaron 70-300(that 300mm attracks me!!)


as aps-c 1.5x crop factor bigger focal lengh better zoom u get,and i seen pics taken by tamaron 70-300 not seen much diffference

- - - Updated - - -

thanks for clearing my doubt on VC, budget is ultimate!!

i will now take either nikon 50-200/tamaron 70-300(that 300mm attracks me!!)


as aps-c 1.5x crop factor bigger focal lengh better zoom u get,and i seen pics taken by tamaron 70-300 not seen much diffference


----------



## sujoyp (Jul 31, 2014)

difference in vc/vr and non vc/vr comes in evening when light is low


----------



## jaimin100 (Aug 11, 2014)

finally i purchased Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8G Lens - Nikon: Flipkart.com

waiting for delivery

reason to go with this bcz of upcoming festivals and i will take on rent zoom lens if i needed


----------



## axelzdly1 (Aug 11, 2014)

congratulations on your purchase.. enjoy your prime.


----------



## nac (Aug 11, 2014)

Congrats and Nice pricing.


----------



## sujoyp (Aug 12, 2014)

thats great...congrats


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 12, 2014)

jaimin100 said:


> finally i purchased Nikon AF-S NIKKOR 50mm f/1.8G Lens - Nikon: Flipkart.com
> 
> waiting for delivery
> 
> reason to go with this bcz of upcoming festivals and i will take on rent zoom lens if i needed


Congo..njoy super sharp images


----------

